# Distended Stomach and Bloating



## AnotherOzzie

Hi guys.Is there someone out there that could enlighten me on this please?For the last three weeks my stomach has been huge. I am not exaggerating. I look as though I am about to give birth to twins or triplets. Truly







My stomach is so huge that I am not socialising with anyone at the moment. It is so obvious and very embarrassing. At first I had constipation for a few days. No constipation any more but having bowel movements about six or seven times a day. Maybe I should be posting this in the IBS Forum, BUT, these last few weeks my GERD symptoms have returned at the same time my stomach swelled up.By the way, most days I fart continuously. LOL Like this afternoon for instance. I farted that much that I was sure the bloating would have disappeared. Where on earth is all this gas coming from I wonder?







My doc is on holidays and won't be back for three weeks. I am so scared that I might have something seriously wrong. I haven't gained weight anywhere else, but have gone up two sizes in jeans and pants.







Thanks for reading.LOL I will try and stop panicking until I see my doc.


----------



## overitnow

I am beginning to suspect that some low level inflammation may have played a major role in my own D and GERD. I googled inflammation bloating and found the usual ton of references, which included the following from The Food Doctor, a UK website and product line for nutritional healing. The discussion on bloating may be helpful to you.http://www.thefooddoctor.com/Bloating-Ahealth_fdw_bloat/Mark


----------



## AnotherOzzie

Hi there MarkThank you so much for that info. I did a lot of Googling but didn't come across a site as good as that one.I really appreciate your help.


----------



## madge

For the last four or five weeks, I've noticed that my upper abdomen is larger (bloated) after my evening meal, even if I don't eat a lot. I feel very full and belch a little, but mainly just pass gas the regular way. The waist on my jeans feels so tight and uncomfortable that I have to change. Just can't stand it. I After an hour or so, I usually get a strong tickling sensation and a cough. I never had the tickly cough until a few weeks ago either. (Occasionally, I'll notice the cough early in the day too...sometimes within an hour or so of taking the Nexium...which makes me even more puzzled....maybe it's not reflux related.) I take one 20 mg. Nexium each morning and once or twice a week will take a Mylanta tablet in the evening if I have any of my regular reflux symptoms (sour taste, fullness in the chest, etc.) By bedtime, the gas has subsided, but sometimes I'll still have the occasional, but very strong tickle and cough. So strange. I'd hoped that Mylanta would help the cough, but it doesn't seem to do much. Oddly, what does seem to help some is a spoonful of raw honey. I have no idea why! And I hope the tickly cough and bloating aren't anything serious. I'm careful with my diet, and the trigger foods in the article recommended by Mark don't seem to cause any of this. I also try to eat slowly, etc. Really puzzled.Maybe the cough is related partly to spring allergies; although I don't have any congestion, just a little post-nasal drip at times, and that wouldn't cause the full feeling and bloated upper stomach. As for enzymes, I bought some papaya tabs and each time I take one I get a stomach ache. Not good. And the pineapple ones I won't try because I've always had painful canker sores from even a little bit of pineapple. There seem to be a great many different kinds of enzymes out there. So when "enzymes" are recommended, it's hard to know what kind are meant. Mark: I'm still afraid to try the one you recommend, since even grapes bother me some. (Sorry...I know how much it has helped you. ) I'd really like to be able to be comfortable in my clothes again in the evening.


----------



## overitnow

madge said:


> Mark: I'm still afraid to try the one you recommend, since even grapes bother me some. (Sorry...I know how much it has helped you. ) I'd really like to be able to be comfortable in my clothes again in the evening.


Apologies are certainly not necessary. I think most of us know our bodies well enough to decide if something is worth trying or not. I am still quite pleased just to know what it is about the supplement that is helping me so. At least that is one thing I have accomplished by hanging around here for so long.Cheers,Mark


----------



## AnotherOzzie

Hi there Madge and MarkMy digestive system has gone crazy. The burning in my mouth and the feeling of a lump in my throat have eased off a bit, but the farting is now a big problem. Most peculiar thing is I haven't changed my diet. As you both know this is so frustrating.I am so anxious to see my doc when he gets back from holidays in about 2 weeks. My stomach is so big I look as though I have swallowed a watermelon seed and the watermelon has now grown full size. I am hoping doc will send me for tests. Fortunatly the weather is getting cooler here now and when I go out I cover up with a long jacket.







Another thing I have noticed with GERD is that I struggle with hunger pangs quite a lot. But haven't been eating any more...... so extra food is not causing this HUGE belly.Will let you know what the doc says.Thanks for listening.


----------



## madge

Anotherozzie, how are you doing?


----------



## AnotherOzzie

Hi there madgeSorry I have taken so long to answer your post. Well, at the moment I am feeling much better apart from the occasional bout of nausea. I have taken more care with my diet like cutting tomatoes and onions completely out of my diet.







A real bummer because I love them in a salad.Dairy is another thing I have cut out, AND now I have my main meal in the middle of the day when possible. No more eating up big just before bed. Because I have cut out the dairy products I am taking Calcium tablets.Yes, I am feeling much better and it's probably due to my change in diet.Thank you for caring.Fran


----------



## madge

Good for you, Fran! I get stomach bloating every evening if I've had any salad or raw veggies/fruit during the day. (I'm familiar with that "pregnant" look after dinner. Sometimes I can handle a small salad with our garden lettuce, grated carrots, croutons, Bacos, and a little low-fat grated cheese. I use some watered down low-fat ranch dressing for flavor. It's the only kind of dressing I can use.Reflux is bad enough, but I also have IBS-C. And for the last 7 weeks I've had what I think is another anal fissure. I also fell on my back four weeks ago. So my whole tailbone area aches, and I don't know whether it's from a fissure, hemorrhoid, or whether it's my tailbone...or both. Can't sit much. Will be going to my family doctor on Wednesday. If he can't find out what's going on, I'll try to see a colorectal doctor. But it's hard to get an appointment anytime soon with one of those. I'm trying not to be concerned.Hope you continue to feel well!Madge


----------



## AnotherOzzie

Hi madgeVery interesting that you should say that about salads. A few weeks ago I was having a salad for lunch every day AND my stomach was really playing up. I never, ever had a proper BM. I was going to the toilet about 20 times a day. Now that I have cut down to much smaller servings of salad and cut out tomatoes and onions I am much better. Funny I can eat heaps of cooked veggies and they don't cause any problems.I forgot to tell you that I am eating less red meat and more fish and I think this may have helped too.Madge I hope you get your problem fixed up with the doc on Wednesday.HugsFran


----------



## madge

Fran, I'm the same way with veggies. I can eat small amounts of some raw ones, but cooked ones are fine (although I skip onions and tomatoes, and eat only small amounts of the gas-producing ones like cabbage, broccoli, and cauliflower or Brussels sprouts. I love coleslaw, but can only eat a little bit of it or I get reflux.Thinking back on it, I've never really done well with acidic fruits, nor have my mom and brother. Citrus fruits or juices, even too many strawberries or blueberries, have always bothered me. And pineapple in any form causes an instant breakout of painful canker sores in my mouth. Always has. Mostly I stick to melons (small amounts) and have a banana a day. That's about it.I too am eating more fish and less red meat. But I can't seem to handle canned tuna or salmon, which I love. (Too bad, since they're so high in omegas...so good for us.) I eat a lot of baked or roasted chicken too, with skin removed.I still eat a very small amount of low-fat, frozen yogurt each day. But I only have about 1/2 cup and let it melt over my sliced banana. Really look forward to that. I don't have trouble with it, probably because I eat such a small amount of the frozen yogurt.Hope you continue to feel a little better, Fran. GERD is the "gift that keeps on giving," as one of my friends says sarcastically. (She has reflux too.) Madge


----------

